# Tarantula Art Thread!



## MissChelly (Oct 22, 2009)

After micheldied made a thread of one of the pictures he made of a tarantula, Ariel came up with the great idea of making an art thread. So here it is.  

 -Any form of art in regards to *tarantulas only*, post it here!-


----------



## Ariel (Oct 22, 2009)

Yay, the threads been made!!!  I've gotta go dig up the stuff I've done!


----------



## MissChelly (Oct 22, 2009)

Alright, I'll start the pictures... this is the first tarantula I've drawn... which was done today, doodling to some Watain!  Bear with me as I learn to draw them more decently. D: Also, sorry for the ****** quality. I'm lacking a scanner now, so I just took a camera picture of it. o_o 







 There!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 22, 2009)

Ooohh nice artwork MissChelly!!!

I absolutely LOVE it!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MissChelly (Oct 22, 2009)

Aw thanks!!


----------



## VESPidA (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah that's awesome!  looking forward to the rest of this thread


----------



## Redneck (Oct 23, 2009)

Very nice MissChelly.. Yall keep this up I might have to try my artisticness and draw something..


----------



## bakaichi (Oct 23, 2009)

Wohooo i am here to join too  
made this couple 2 years ago, but never took any pic of it 

i DONT Know what SPP this is suppose to be. but i will call it ..a Cross between
G. Pulchra x P. metallica



























Cheers 

my fuzzy wire T


----------



## Ariel (Oct 23, 2009)

"Arahnophobia" 22"x18" (I know it said only tarantulas, but there are tarantulas in the peice, and I will be breaking it up peice by peice.)

the entire piece:







Trail of happy spiders:







_C. fasciatum_







Skulls and spiders (_B. smithi, A. seemani, X. immanis_)







_P. regalis_







_P. regalis_







The widow woman







The preuvian _arigope sp._







Clock spider and the huntsman







and colored pencil on black paper, 

_Holothele sp., Columbia _


----------



## NevularScorpion (Oct 23, 2009)

your awsome areil i got inspired by just looking at your drawings  you should make more unique unsuall drawings


----------



## Ariel (Oct 23, 2009)

Genei Ryodan said:


> your awsome areil i got inspired by just looking at your drawings  you should make more unique unsuall drawings


Thank you.  and I'll certainly try, unfortunatly I've been suffering severe artist block lately. :wall:


----------



## Exo (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm pretty good at drawing Ts, I guess I'm gonna post a few soon.


----------



## MissChelly (Oct 23, 2009)

bakaichi: I LOVE that... fuzzy wire (The actual name of the wire escapes me right now >_<) tarantula! It's adorable and even has it's spinnerets!  It makes me want to make some, haha.

Ariel: Amazing picture you did there! I love the shading and especially how a tarantula's giving the threat pose, great touch and fantastic art. 

 This thread is probably going to become a favorite of mine, I lovvve seeing people's art!


----------



## Royal_T's (Oct 23, 2009)

pipe cleaners...  I like your guys art.  I do technical pencil drawings, I will post some pics soon


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow guys! I love the artwork! AB's got talent, that's for sure! 



Royal_T's said:


> I do technical pencil drawings, I will post some pics soon


      

PLEASE DO!!! I would _love_ to see those! Post those pics ASAP!

That goes for you too Exo! 

I want to see everyone's artwork!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 24, 2009)

A doodle page I did awhile ago that has a tarantula (based off a pic of my 3" _B. vagans_ ) in the bottom left corner.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 24, 2009)

P. metallica done on microsoft paint 2 minutes ago. :-D


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Oct 24, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> P. metallica done on microsoft paint 2 minutes ago. :-D


hahahahahaha.... I love it, Warren! Very life-like


----------



## codykrr (Oct 25, 2009)

ok i cant draw that good and this isnt finished but here is my sad attempt at an OBT

View attachment 81214


ad then i didnt really make this myself. but i got the plans and my buddy cut it out with a water jet.  its made from stainless steel that i painted flat black.

View attachment 81215


----------



## bakaichi (Oct 25, 2009)

codykrr said:


> ok i cant draw that good and this isnt finished but here is my sad attempt at an OBT
> 
> View attachment 81214
> 
> ...


ahhhh that black steel spide is awsome ><

would you mind sharing the plan 
 im in love with it after first sight

and your DRAwing is good , better than i can draw.~


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 25, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> P. metallica done on microsoft paint 2 minutes ago. :-D


You win.

-ben


----------



## VinceC (Oct 25, 2009)

WOW, we have some really creative art here!!! GOOD stuff guys!! lest seeeeee morreee! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## codykrr (Oct 25, 2009)

ok this isnt a tarantula but here is another i had cut out with a water jet.  and btw i lied...it wasnt stainless steel it was aluminum..sorry.  i had some other stuff cut out with stainless and got them confused..:wall: 

View attachment 81216


----------



## VinceC (Oct 25, 2009)

codykrr said:


> ok this isnt a tarantula but here is another i had cut out with a water jet.  and btw i lied...it wasnt stainless steel it was aluminum..sorry.  i had some other stuff cut out with stainless and got them confused..:wall:
> 
> View attachment 81216


pff.. liar.. 

LOL j/k good stuff man, they are both amazing pieces!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## MissChelly (Oct 26, 2009)

Warren Bautista: VERY detailed drawings  I wish I had a tarantula that went "RAWR!" hahaha... then again, I wish I had a tarantula, period! (In soon time. )

Ariel: AGAIN- lovely artwork! 

Codykrr: The drawing is really good and that aluminum tarantula is awesome looking!


----------



## MissChelly (Oct 28, 2009)

No more art?


----------



## JimM (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's a versi illustration I did a while back for a client.
The illustration mostly water color, with some Photoshop at the end.


----------



## MissChelly (Oct 28, 2009)

JimM said:


> Here's a versi illustration I did a while back for a client.
> The illustration mostly water color, with some Photoshop at the end.



 For some reason I can't view it.


----------



## codykrr (Oct 28, 2009)

me either....


----------



## Loudog760 (Oct 29, 2009)

Maybe I'll put one up.


----------



## JimM (Oct 29, 2009)

MissChelly said:


> For some reason I can't view it.


Weird...it shows up for me.
I'll post it again later.


----------



## GOMER113 (Oct 29, 2009)

@MissChelly: Very nice drawing!
@Ariel:  You win at this thread!!!
@Warren: Not too shabby.


----------



## micheldied (Oct 29, 2009)

very nice art guys.
i'll do more when im free.:}


----------



## JimM (Oct 29, 2009)

Let me know if it shows up now please.


----------



## GOMER113 (Oct 29, 2009)

JimM said:


> Let me know if it shows up now please.


Nope.  It looks like you copied the address in the address bar.  Right-click on the picture, click on Properties, copy the address in the Properties window that comes up, and then add the IMG tags.


----------



## pandinus (Oct 29, 2009)

I've posted these elsewhere before, but what the heck i'll put em in here:

Poecilotheria spp. blank tattoo template (ink)






Aphonopelma seemani (black scratchboard)






Pterinochilus murinus (prisma pencils and ink)






Poecilotheria metallica (prisma pencils)









John


----------



## JimM (Oct 29, 2009)

One more try, from a different location.
From Photobucket the blues and purples got over saturated for some reason.


----------



## Xian (Oct 29, 2009)

It still didn't show up Jim.....
Keep tryin' por favor.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 29, 2009)

Xian said:


> It still didn't show up Jim.....
> Keep tryin' por favor.


It shows up for me. AMAZING additions you guys! 

I am _so impressed_ by everyones artwork!

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## JimM (Oct 29, 2009)

I have no idea why it wouldn't show up, even the first time...same way I've always posted pics to forums. Right click, location, image tag.


----------



## MissChelly (Oct 29, 2009)

JimM: I see it now... and it looks AMAZING! Thank you sooo much for fixing it so I didn't miss it!  You captured the fuzziness extremely well... just... wow! The blues and purples look great, so certainly no worries. 

Pandinus: Bravo... you also did an AMAZING job. I especially love the scratch board art, that's crazy good. Oooh ooh... the metallica one with the prisma colors too! They're all good, but those are my favorite of the four! 

Micheldied: Your P. regalis looks great! I love the attention to the wonderful designs on it. 


*No one hesitate to post art just because of the crazy good ones... even if you think it doesn't look nearly as great, we'd all certainly love to see it. The different styles of art people have makes it all around interesting. *


----------



## micheldied (Oct 30, 2009)

pandinus said:


> I've posted these elsewhere before, but what the heck i'll put em in here:
> 
> Poecilotheria spp. blank tattoo template (ink)
> 
> ...


beautiful.:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 30, 2009)

MissChelly said:


> *No one hesitate to post art just because of the crazy good ones... even if you think it doesn't look nearly as great, we'd all certainly love to see it. The different styles of art people have makes it all around interesting. *


*+1,000*

Thanks MissChelly for pointing that out. This thread isn't a competition - just a great place to show off the tarantula-themed artwork you've created! _(and to view the artwork done by others!)_


----------



## flamesbane (Oct 30, 2009)

P. cambridgei 1i that I drew


----------



## Aunt Ant (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice stuff folks, thanks for sharing  

My contribution, _G.rosea_, scratchboard and watercolor


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow Aunt Ant, that is absolutely amazing. I'm floored, you're very talented:worship: 

-cass


----------



## VESPidA (Nov 8, 2009)

^^ WOW, JUST WOW :clap: :worship: 

i've never heard of scratch-boarding until this thread... what do you use to scratch, and what exactly are you scratching?:razz:


----------



## Endagr8 (Nov 8, 2009)

Aunt Ant said:


> Very nice stuff folks, thanks for sharing
> 
> My contribution, _G.rosea_, scratchboard and watercolor


AMAZING. :clap: :clap: :clap: 

It almost looks like a photobucket/photoshop effect.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats incredible!!! I've never been very good at scratchboarding, but you CLEARLY know what you're doing, and just....WOW. I'm envious!


----------



## codykrr (Nov 8, 2009)

wow!...of you did a pokie..id have to buy it from you!  that is just gorgeous!  also i too am curious as to how "scratchboarding" is done..i get the basic concept of you have to scratch the black film off..but how do you do it?


----------



## Aunt Ant (Nov 8, 2009)

*Thank you all*!  


HokiePokie727 said:


> i've never heard of scratch-boarding until this thread... what do you use to scratch, and what exactly are you scratching?:razz:


Scratchboard is a panel that's coated with white clay then sprayed with a layer of black ink. Sharp tools are used to scrape away the black and expose the white underneath. Here's the product I use- http://www.ampersandart.com/scratchbord.html Click on Tools & Accessories, you'll see the variety of tools for different effects
Really awesome medium, perfect for illustrating Ts. Next one I want to try will have lots of contrast.. maybe A.genic or as Cody mentioned, pokie!


----------



## codykrr (Nov 8, 2009)

would you ever consider selling them?

im serious, that is the most amazing detailed piece of tarantula art ive have EVER seen!:worship: :drool: 

I would love to have one hanging in my T room!


----------



## Aunt Ant (Nov 8, 2009)

codykrr said:


> would you ever consider selling them?
> 
> im serious, that is the most amazing detailed piece of tarantula art ive have EVER seen!:worship: :drool:
> 
> I would love to have one hanging in my T room!


Sure thing, I do commissions, read my occupation 
Inquiries via PM are certainly welcome. Thanks again, I deeply appreciate the kind comments, I'm happy people like my work


----------



## moose35 (Nov 8, 2009)

aunt ant

hey do you have a pic of that scratch board before you colored it?
when it was just black and white....like at the bbq at garys house?

it came out awesome by the way



     moose


----------



## Aunt Ant (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey moose.. drat, that's something I should've done but skipped in my zeal to finish the piece..  Through magic of photoshop I think I could make good representation of how it looked before color. Post it up for you asap. And thanks!


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 9, 2009)

Amazing Grammostola! :clap: 


Here's my last drawing... rather quick; still have to work on it. Can anyone guess the species??








Cheers,
Pato


----------



## Redneck (Nov 9, 2009)

That is truly AMAZING Aunt Ant... :drool:  I have never heard of scratchboarding either untill now... If it is black with white under it how did you get the coloring? Like the pink and every other color..


----------



## Endagr8 (Nov 9, 2009)

pato_chacoana said:


> Amazing Grammostola! :clap:
> 
> 
> Here's my last drawing... rather quick; still have to work on it. Can anyone guess the species??
> ...


_Xenesthis immanis_?

Awesome drawing. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Roski (Nov 9, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> AMAZING. :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> It almost looks like a photobucket/photoshop effect.


Well... it IS photobucket 

Aunt Ant- I am in love with the texture effect you created with the scratchboard- it's just wonderful, and really IS perfect for illustrating Ts! 

Certainly loving every piece of art up here... I don't get to see tarantula art too often in my day-to-day  Thanks to everyone who is sharing! :clap:


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 9, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> _Xenesthis immanis_?
> 
> Awesome drawing. :clap: :clap: :clap:


Indeed! thank you!


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow... more amazing art... and another fantastic scratch board one at that! :O


----------



## equuskat (Nov 10, 2009)

Prismacolors.  Now let me see if I can find the P. metallica...






I know she's fat....maybe she's gravid, ok?    It was only the 2nd time I'd ever drawn a tarantula, hence the inaccuracies in structure.  The GBB was the third T I've drawn.


----------



## Katronmaster (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's a few of mine, the first three were for a tarantula print folio I never finished due to lack of outside interest. The first four are pastels and charcoal, the last is graphite. 

The Tiger





(Haplopelma Sp.) 

Come and Take Them





(P. metallica) 

Haze





(I want to say this is a Heteroscodra maculata, but I don't remember)

Exuvium and Fruit





(A. Avicularia, still have this in my portfolio case, it's huge!)

and while not exactly a spider, a little illustration for a short horror story:
Chester


----------



## Austen (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the H. maculata. :clap: 
&
Aunt Ant
Just WOW!


----------



## VESPidA (Nov 11, 2009)

katy and katron, what skill!  those are beautiful:clap:


----------



## drdoody (Nov 11, 2009)

Not 'art', but something.


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 15, 2009)

GAH... I keep getting more and more amazed by the art put in here! How on earth do you do that with Prismacolors?! :worship: 

 Oh yeah and... LOL@drdoody... and the username itself.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 15, 2009)

Katronmaster said:


> Here's a few of mine, the first three were for a tarantula print folio I never finished due to lack of outside interest. The first four are pastels and charcoal, the last is graphite.
> 
> The Tiger
> 
> ...


wow!superb stuff!

i did a few more during my free time...but my friggin computer doesnt work because my dad shut it down during an update...:wall: 
hard disk gone screwy...


----------



## micheldied (Nov 15, 2009)

drdoody said:


> Not 'art', but something.


that made me LOL


----------



## BrynWilliams (Nov 15, 2009)

haha! I like that last one.


----------



## Philth (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice stuff:clap:  The scratch board thing rocks:worship:   Some of my drawing are posted here.

Later, Tom


----------



## The Spider Faery (Nov 15, 2009)

I luv the artwork so far from everyone.  Keep it coming. :clap: 

Btw, does anyone decorate their T shelf or T room with spider memorabilia like toys or ornaments?


----------



## Ariel (Nov 15, 2009)

S. Blondi said:


> I luv the artwork so far from everyone.  Keep it coming. :clap:
> 
> Btw, does anyone decorate their T shelf or T room with spider memorabilia like toys or ornaments?


no, but I can see myself doing something like that


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 15, 2009)

S. Blondi said:


> I luv the artwork so far from everyone.  Keep it coming. :clap:
> 
> Btw, does anyone decorate their T shelf or T room with spider memorabilia like toys or ornaments?


Yeah....molts.


----------



## arachnorama (Nov 15, 2009)

These are all amazing!  :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## The Spider Faery (Nov 15, 2009)

"Btw, does anyone decorate their T shelf or T room with spider memorabilia like toys or ornaments?"



> no, but I can see myself doing something like that


I've been thinking of it.  I got the idea around Halloween when I was seeing spider stuff everywhere and started thinking, that might be cute to decorate between T containers.  I just don't want it to look cheesey, so I'm still undecided.  :? 



> Yeah....molts.


Lol, that's memorabilia alright.  My molts are still too small to bother preserving.  I can't even get a good sexing from any of mine yet.


----------



## drdoody (Nov 18, 2009)

Katronmaster... dayum!


That's some serious talent you've got there. I like the exuvium picture the best. Most people would see the eyes out of place and assume that you were dexing your brains out.

Spiders... EVERYWHERE!


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## JC (Nov 19, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> P. metallica done on microsoft paint 2 minutes ago. :-D


LMAO!!! What the heck is that? I think you win the grand prize dude! :clap:


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2009)

arachneman said:


> LMAO!!! What the heck is that? I think you win the grand prize dude! :clap:


its a P. metallica, can't you read?


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2009)

I've got some to add: 

C. cyaneopubescens






C. fasciatum (this one looks better in person :8o )






C. schioedtei






M. balfouri






P. murinus


----------



## equuskat (Nov 24, 2009)

T. blondi - I'd say I'm getting better.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 24, 2009)

that is amazing!


----------



## Austen (Nov 24, 2009)

Thats awesome Katy.


----------



## nicholo85 (Nov 24, 2009)

Katy_green said:


> T. blondi - I'd say I'm getting better.



WOW, that looks 3D even! round of applaus!


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 24, 2009)

Katy_green said:


> T. blondi - I'd say I'm getting better.


If you don't mind me asking, was that a picture originally done on white paper with black charcoal/or another implement and then photographed using negative effect? As the background blackness looks extremely black compared to your other backgrounds? A very nice pic btw


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 24, 2009)

*A rough draft for a tattoo design*


----------



## nicholo85 (Nov 24, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> If you don't mind me asking, was that a picture originally done on white paper with black charcoal/or another implement and then photographed using negative effect? As the background blackness looks extremely black compared to your other backgrounds? A very nice pic btw



If I remember correctly, you can easily reverse the colours using phot editing software.


----------



## equuskat (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes, the colors are reversed.  My reasoning is that the original, a pencil drawing, is going to be published and I wanted to change it a little to post on AB so that the published image can maintain a certain freshness.


----------



## equuskat (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh and thanks folks.


----------



## Jarvis (Nov 25, 2009)

great pics everybody, love the scratchboard thing looks awsome, I've been working on a tat design for a freind for awhile, i'll have to post it when I finish.


----------



## asher8282 (Nov 25, 2009)

*mines*

heres a generic one i did at work one day with blue and black ink pen..
there is a crease in the paper and i had to take a photo and edit the size so it changed the quality...


----------



## Serasha (Feb 9, 2010)

*H. lividum tattoo*

Here is my tattoo artists rendition of a H. lividum.  That was less than five minutes after it was finished.  I'll post another pic when it heals.


----------



## Megan (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, that tattoo is absolutely beautiful.  VERY well done!  The shadows make it look 3-D. :clap:

I made a quick forum icon awhile back before I realized that you couldn't use them on this board.. hehe.


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 9, 2010)

I am really impressed with everyone's artistic efforts...from amateur to pro, its nice to see people putting effort into expressing their admiration for our eight legged friends. 
keep 'em coming!


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm less of an artist and more of a crafter.
Here's a little something I came up with one day when I was bored. And for once, I wrote down the pattern as I made it so I could re-create it!







I had her in the back window of my car for awhile, along with a plastic B. smithi, and a beanie baby tarantula. No place to put them in my new car, which is ironically, a Spyder.


----------



## VESPidA (Feb 9, 2010)

Megan said:


> Wow, that tattoo is absolutely beautiful.  VERY well done!  The shadows make it look 3-D. :clap:
> 
> I made a quick forum icon awhile back before I realized that you couldn't use them on this board.. hehe.


oh that's cute!  how do you make (and post) icons like that?  i see a lot of them here and have always wondered...


----------



## nakazanie (Feb 9, 2010)

@Serasha - wOW!  Awesome tat.  That is just the kind of thing that I am looking for, but I can't bring myself to trust a tat artist to do a good tarantula.  

@Halfwaynowhere - I love that.  Is that knit?  I would love to crochet one.  

Nak


----------



## abductee7 (Feb 10, 2010)

B. boehmei


----------



## Endagr8 (Feb 10, 2010)

abductee7 said:


> B. boehmei


_B. smithi_.


----------



## Faing (Feb 10, 2010)

I know, the anatomy's off. colored pencils. 







Not 100% tarantula related but something I did a year or two ago that I just found on my computer.


----------



## thumpersalley (Feb 10, 2010)

I would be interested in paying S&H to have some of these on this thread displayed during my presentations. Copies are totally fine. Sadly Im not in a position to pay for any of them, just the S&H. PM me if interested in talking more. Kim


----------



## abductee7 (Feb 10, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> _B. smithi_.


yeah my bad. i was thinkin of my fireleg the time i posted this. xD


----------



## Megan (Feb 10, 2010)

HokiePokie727 said:


> oh that's cute!  how do you make (and post) icons like that?  i see a lot of them here and have always wondered...


I actually do a lot of computer art.  I use Photoshop together with a tablet to make it and then I have a website that I upload all of my stuff to.


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 11, 2010)

Serasha said:


> Here is my tattoo artists rendition of a H. lividum.  That was less than five minutes after it was finished.  I'll post another pic when it heals.


That is really well done! sweet tat!


----------



## VESPidA (Feb 11, 2010)

halfwaynowhere said:


> I'm less of an artist and more of a crafter.
> Here's a little something I came up with one day when I was bored. And for once, I wrote down the pattern as I made it so I could re-create it!
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!  i found a T (with cricket) pattern online and am going to learn to crochet soon and make it.  so excited!


----------



## Royal_T's (Apr 11, 2010)

*a work in progress*

The original drawing... done by me






The outline...  done by my neighbor (for free!  )


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 1, 2018)

Just reviving this thread for awesomeness. Stumbled across this one via Google. Maybe people today have art to share as well 
Too bad a lot of the pictures don't show anymore though...


----------



## Philth (Apr 1, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Too bad a lot of the pictures don't show anymore though...


Thanks to Photobucket changing their policy, must old threads have taken a beaten. 



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 1, 2018)

Philth said:


> Thanks to Photobucket changing their policy, must old threads have taken a beaten.
> View attachment 271265
> 
> 
> Later, Tom


Thanks so much for that Tom  good looking centipede!


----------

